# Puddle lights & door warning lights for 2015 TT ?



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, i recently bought a new tt ultra, dealer said puddle and warning lights come as standard on this model but unfortunately that wasn't the case, anyone know if i can add the warning lights ? TPS say it's the same wiring harness for models with or without the lights / appreciate any advice


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Assuming your door cards have the recesses for them ( if that is still the case on a mk3 ) then yes easy mod mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

kennowaybino said:


> Hi, i recently bought a new tt ultra, dealer said puddle and warning lights come as standard on this model but unfortunately that wasn't the case, anyone know if i can add the warning lights ? TPS say it's the same wiring harness for models with or without the lights / appreciate any advice


If dealer said they came as standard why not pop back and ask them to retrofit for free?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Well the sales person has now left the company, garage have informed me that their technicians have advised that this mod cannot be done unless at time of manufacture, i did the exact same mod on my scirroco, but received guidance through the owners site advising of the procedure and parts numbers, thank's anyway for your help / much appreciated.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Part number for puddles and warning will be the same 
All we need to know is the version of your door module so we can tell you the pins to connect too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

How will i be able to source the necessary info mate ? :?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Vagcom mate 
Plug in and scan it and find out what door modules you have

If you don't have vagcom then the only other way is to remove the door card and read the sticker on the module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll contact the dealer and see if they can give me the necessary info, puddle lights would involve cutting and altering door cards to accommodate / independent auto electrician advised against doing this , but still enthusiastic about going ahead and installing the warning lights


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

9 times out of 10 the door has the recess in the door mold underneath where the puddle light goes, yes it needs to be cut out but no different to buying a new door card with it already cut out

They also usually have a red reflector lens on the end of the door card, that gets replaced with a working warning light

I doubt the dealer will be very helpful with giving you the info mate 
I'm guessing the door modules on a mk3 will be from the later platform cars like the Q5 so once established which it is it will be easy to work out the pins

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Doesn't matter if sales person has left. Go back and tell dealer the car is not to the specification promised. Get £500 off the price or get them to retrofit. Who would have thought a £31K+ car would come without door marker lights and puddle lamps.
I see the lighting upgrade pack has doubled in price between the Mk2 and the Mk3. Who would have thought bulbs were so expensive?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi,been in contact with the service department at the garage where i purchased mt TT they gave me the following info 
5Q0959593DZ00 / hope this helps ?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

One wheel only and other members who have assisted with their knowledge , appreciate All your help and comments


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

5Q0959593DZ00 is the door module, now we need elsawin or ETKA to get the pins or cross reference it with 8K0 module from an Q5 or a b8 A4

I've not installed mine yet

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Afraid you've lost me now mate with all this technical jargon :?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

one wheel only, would appreciate if you would keep me updated on any progress you make with this mod


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

So if you specify the LED interior light package, you get lights that shine down from the doors onto the road, as well as the red door lights, like this:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr R said:


> So if you specify the LED interior light package, you get lights that shine down from the doors onto the road, as well as the red door lights, like this:


Apart from the door lights shown in this picture how much additional interior lighting is provided with this lighting package?
Do you find any of it distracting when driving at night and can any of this extra interior lighting be either dimmed or switched off? Presumably it's nothing like driving with the standard interior courtesy lights switched on.
Does having the comfort and sound package come with its own additional interior lights (maybe around the speakers)?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Can't seem to find many good photos online, but I think if you have the B&O speakers you get strips on the door speakers. I reckon it will make the interior a nice place to be at night.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

The MkII was horrible with regard to interior lighting (no footwell lights at all unless spec'd!!), it was horrible at night. Hopefully the MkIII has something as standard.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I am really only wanting a little help from the many helpful & knowledgeable TT owners on this site , can i replace the reflective covers on the doors with warning lights instead / when the doors are open ?
was fairly easy to complete on my scirocco with the help of the scirocco owners forum :?


----------

